# Has anyone else seen this?



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

A few weeks ago at the store I saw peanut butter and jelly _slices_. They come in a package like processed cheese. ewwwwwwww. what next?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Is nothing sacred?


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Oh. Like those "homemade" brownies I saw that WEREN'T EVEN FROM A MIX -- THEY WERE ALREADY IN THE PAN AND ONE PUT THEM IN THE OVEN.

Uh. Whatever. If you're too lazy to spread your own (choice) of jam on some PB, then you deserve to die of however many multiple cancers the Edible Nonfoods in these things will give you. 

Someone stop this culture; I need to get out.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I did see jars of peanut butter and jelly and swirled together. Mixes like that should be done in your own plate. In a jar it will always look discusting.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

I believe that is in the book of Revelations as one of the seven signs of the coming apocalypse. Right after raining toads, sheets of fire and rivers of blood.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I saw an item in the local paper about the PB&J slices. They said the inventor came up with them when he saw his child put his spreading knife into the jelly jar while it still had peanut butter on it. Now a pressing, world-shattering problem is solved! The article also said the slices were rubbery and tasteless, not to mention expensive.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The thing is, if NOBODY bought these awful products, they would quickly disappear from our grocery shelves, just like the clear Pepsi!

It's up to us as consumers, really!










[ July 11, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Two words : George Orwell.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Naah. More like Jacob Riis.

So which would you sooner eat if forced to choose, the slice of pb&j or the maggoty cheese?

[ July 12, 2001: Message edited by: monpetitchoux ]


----------



## joshua tomczyk (Jul 12, 2001)

A day before I started at the CIA I had a dream that the world was run by chefs because no one else knew how to cook. This is definitely a step in that direction. Soon we will all live in Zurich deciding which country gets Duck and which gets Lamb. 

[ July 13, 2001: Message edited by: Joshua T ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Okay, you win. I'd line up for the plastic PBJ slices with a smile on my face....long before I'd even consider the maggoty cheese.

And then, I'd get drunk.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Along these lines....

Have you seen the pre-torn stacks of Bounty paper towels? (Actually, kind of handy for stylists, but really, who can't tear a paper towel?????)

Also...

I went to the bank today to deposit some checks. The bank had three tables that held deposit slips etc. each with three pens on strings. All nine pens were out of ink! After I made my deposit the teller nicely said "Can I assist you in another way?" I mentioned that all the pens were out of ink.
Her response? " oh, the person that takes care of the pens is on vacation." 

Huh?!?

Is it just me?????


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you for starting this thread, I did not want to be the only grouch....This past week I toured central and northern Mo....
KC (good BBQ beef at Arthur Bryants I like the sweet sauce and having lived in Memphis I just don't get why they don't serve slaw much less put it on your sandwich)
Then the tour d'force....fried chicken, mashed potatoes, canned green beans, corn and iceberg lettuce salad.....I got harrassed unmercilessly about it not being organic/sustainable....I said hey it's not even Mo. food. "we don't raise iceberg in Mo. Ag boys" Jiminy I just wanna say DUH!!!
To used to working with commodities and not thinking of them as food.
I ate the fried chicken meal 3times in as many days, oh man what is with this?!!!
So I toured an ethenyl plant...used in gas. Asked if it was the same as everclear (YES I went to college in the late "70s and Jim Jones Punch was routinely served at Frat parties.Recipe is a secret but I believe it was a take off on girlscout stew....Koolaid mixed with clear liqour of your choice (in a lined garbage pail)everclear, dbl vodka, gin etc...Amazingly there are a few of us that did make it through those times unscathed....or at least we like to think so.
I'm on a committee that is lead by a USDA food nuker...she actually thinks pizza in schools is oK and that enriched donuts for breakfast routinely is OK...feed kids what they'll eat.....comeon....so I just talk about morels, chanterelles, fresh green beans/potatoes, blackberry pies, gooseberries, white peaches as we eat industrial food. I'm the radical hippy...what does that make them?
Thanks I needed that. Next week I leave again for the southern tour of Mo.
More fried chicken I bet, I'll keep you guys up to date.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Everclear is GREAT STUFF! I use it to make liqueurs of all kinds. There's a jar of homegrown raspberries steeping in it on my counter now.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Nancy.. where did you get those funny faces from.. pretty darn cool
Danielle


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Danielle, There are a bunch of us who have gotten hooked on these smilies. I even saw one of Papa's posts with one. You can find them at: http://www.plauder-smilies.de/

Nancy


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Shroomgirl. We called our mix a "hairy buffalo" when I was in college. Start with a clean garbage can, everclear, whatever other bottles were around and we used Hi C fruit punch. Used to come in those 48 oz cans...and what ever you else you wanted to add for fizz, either soda, ginger ale or fizzies. But it took soooo many fizzies....and we use to think it was high class stuff! Must have been the everclear!


----------

